# Raideliikenne > Metrot >  Kööpenhaminan metro

## tohpeeri

Köpiksen metrohan haarautuu kuten Helsingin vastaavakin, eli yhteisellä osuudella on kaksinkertainen vuoroväli. Mutta miten on selitettävissä, että ma - pe vastaisina öinä koko linjalla on vuoroväli 20 min.?

----------


## juhanahi

> Köpiksen metrohan haarautuu kuten Helsingin vastaavakin, eli yhteisellä osuudella on kaksinkertainen vuoroväli. Mutta miten on selitettävissä, että ma - pe vastaisina öinä koko linjalla on vuoroväli 20 min.?


En tiedä, mutta veikkaan: junanvaihto ja erillinen pendeliliikenne toisella haaralla?

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Köpiksen metrohan haarautuu kuten Helsingin vastaavakin, eli yhteisellä osuudella on kaksinkertainen vuoroväli. Mutta miten on selitettävissä, että ma - pe vastaisina öinä koko linjalla on vuoroväli 20 min.?


Tutkailin reittihaulla, niin se tarjoaa molempien haarojen junille samoja lähtöaikoja Christianshavnin asemalta, jolla pysähdytään myös kauemmin. Tarkoittaisiko tämä sitä, että junat yhdistetään/erotetaan Christianshavnissa, jolloin puolikkaat ajavat haaroilla ja yhteinen osuus ajetaan kokonaisena junana? Lisäyksenä: vaihdosta ei kerrota missään vaiheessa reittihakua.

----------


## tohpeeri

> Tutkailin reittihaulla, niin se tarjoaa molempien haarojen junille samoja lähtöaikoja Christianshavnin asemalta, jolla pysähdytään myös kauemmin. Tarkoittaisiko tämä sitä, että junat yhdistetään/erotetaan Christianshavnissa, jolloin puolikkaat ajavat haaroilla ja yhteinen osuus ajetaan kokonaisena junana? Lisäyksenä: vaihdosta ei kerrota missään vaiheessa reittihakua.


Tätä olen itsekin ihmetellyt ja se voisi olla mahdollista.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tarkoittaisiko tämä sitä, että junat yhdistetään/erotetaan Christianshavnissa, jolloin puolikkaat ajavat haaroilla ja yhteinen osuus ajetaan kokonaisena junana? Lisäyksenä: vaihdosta ei kerrota missään vaiheessa reittihakua.


Ei taida tarkoittaa. Tietääkseni Köpiksen metron asemien pituus on edelleen 60 metriä ja junien pituus 40 metriä. Eli yhteenkytkettyjen junien ajo ei ole mahdollista. Lähtöajat pääteasemilta voivat olla samat, mutta ilmeisesti junat saapuvat Christianhavniin vierekkäisille raiteille ja sitten vaihdetaan. 20 minuutin vuorovälillä synkattu vaihto on helppo järjestää molempiin suuntiin.

Antero

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Ei taida tarkoittaa. Tietääkseni Köpiksen metron asemien pituus on edelleen 60 metriä ja junien pituus 40 metriä. Eli yhteenkytkettyjen junien ajo ei ole mahdollista. Lähtöajat pääteasemilta voivat olla samat, mutta ilmeisesti junat saapuvat Christianhavniin vierekkäisille raiteille ja sitten vaihdetaan. 20 minuutin vuorovälillä synkattu vaihto on helppo järjestää molempiin suuntiin.
> 
> Antero


Mietinkin tuota kaksinajon mahdollisuutta, kiitos selvennyksestä. Vaihto lienee siis ainoa mahdollinen vaihtoehto. Harhaanjohtavaa ja kummaa kyllä, että vaihdosta ei ollut minkäänlaista (selvää) mainintaa reittihakua tehdessäni.

----------


## Compact

Toimii sitten samanlailla kuin Tukholman kaksihaarainen Saltsjöbanan.

----------


## Jouko Liikenne

Vastikään tuli testattua ja kyllähän se toimi kuin junan (metron) vessa!

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Vastikään tuli testattua ja kyllähän se toimi kuin junan (metron) vessa!


Itsekin kuluvalla viikolla Köpiksen metroverkoston läpiajettuani voi yhtyä tähän mielipiteeseen.

----------


## Piirka

Rakenteilla olevan Cityringen tunneleistä tähän asti louhittu 90%, kun Nora-pora söi itsensä läpi Rådhuspladsenin tulevalle metroasemalle toissaviikonloppuna (19./20.11.2016). Viimeisten metrien kanssa pähkäiltiin puoli vuorokautta, kun pohjavesi yllättäen hankaloitti louhintatöitä. Nora on nyt muutaman viikon huoltotauolla, jonka jälkeen louhintatyöt jatkuu viimeisellä osuudella Rådhuspladsenilta päärautatieasemalle (København H). Tunneleiden louhintatyöt saadaan päätökseen ensi vuoden ensimmäisellä vuosineljänneksellä.

Cityringenin rakennuskustannukset päihittävät Länsimetron kustannukset mennen tullen. Köpiksessäkin rakennusaikataulu on venynyt ja kustannukset kohonneet yli ayräiden. Tämän hetkisen arvion mukaan hintalappu on 22,3 miljardia kruunua (3 miljardia euroa). Näillä luvuilla Länsimetro maksaisi 2,7 miljardia euroa. Vaikka molemmissa hankkeissa syntyy rataa melkein yhtä paljon, ei hankkeita voida suoraan verrata keskenään, koska Köpiksessa rakennetaan mm 17 uutta asemaa. Uusin kustannusnousu (1 miljardi DKK) johtui rakennustöiden viivästymisestä sekä 300 miljoonan kruunun korvausten maksamisesta niille, jotka ovat kärsineet louhintatöistä aiheutuneesta melusta. Yli puolen vuoden liikenteen aloituksen möyhästyminen aiheuttaa metroyhtiölle lisäksi 200 miljoonan kruunun lipputulotappiot.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Cityringen on viimein otettu käyttöön. Avajaisia oli juhlistamassa myös kuningatar Margareeta II. Lue lisää YLEn uutisista.

----------

